# Out in the grass



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

A response to the thread "Free ranging goats"

Here they are, enjoying the last bit of their first unsupervised day out.














































Even Buckly and Uno got a little while to come out after the girls were done.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like you enjoyed it as much as they did! Dontcha just love it when the kids can run and play, un hindered by a fence?

He he....I do have bells on mine as well, though they are those "jingle bell" types that you can get in bulk from the dollar stoore at Christmas time....I have used the brass cowbells before, but mine always seemed to lose the little "dinger" from the inside!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am just waiting ans dreaming about beautiful green pastures like that. We need a lot more moisture.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Well . . . I needed better pictures for the website, too! :greengrin: 

I LOVE watching the kids run around, especially Sugar, the 4 month old doeling. She can jump so high, its funny. They love to just race back and forth.

Mine will certainly loose the clapper, they will only wear them when out, but that's the way it works! I bet I've got some Christmas bells somewhere.

Edit: Yup lots of green here...mostly weeds but its still green!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

looks like theyre enjoying that!

nice yard too, we still have a ft of snow...grr.. but its really warming up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they do... look very happy..... :wink:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Group shot is great; everyone looking for that very delicious bite to eat. Free range-oh the life!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Love your pics! Makes me want to let mine run free for a bit!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Let me tell you a secret about the group shot. :greengrin: 

I have a green scoop, sort of like a plastic coffee can. Well, they KNOW what comes out of that can! Grain!

So to get a group shot, I tossed the can into the grass and waited for them to swarm it. :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

there ya go....it works.... :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Epona142 said:


> Let me tell you a secret about the group shot. :greengrin:
> 
> I have a green scoop, sort of like a plastic coffee can. Well, they KNOW what comes out of that can! Grain!
> 
> So to get a group shot, I tossed the can into the grass and waited for them to swarm it. :ROFL:


LOL! I probably would've done the same thing!! :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*sings really off key* HOME HOME ON THER RANGE WHERE THE GOATS AND THE GOATS PLAY!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:doh: :ROFL: :shocked: :slapfloor: So now we know you're a trickster-we see your true colors. :hi5: I'll go stand in the *gotcha* corner! :help:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*gives great big baby goats eyes* I am just sweet and innocent!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

tricks of the trade! Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------

